# Free Cherry wood and Hickory



## rp ribking (Mar 30, 2010)

I just received awesome news that my wood guy will give me all the wood that I want already cut up. Bad news it is green. I'll use it next year. I supply him with smoked meats.


----------



## graybeard (Mar 30, 2010)

Hard to be a barter! If you stack it right it will be seasoned in maybe 6 months!

beard


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 31, 2010)

Not a bad exchange considering the great smokes you'll turn out with both kinds of wood. If you can stack them in direct sunlight they might be ready to use sooner, rather than later. 

Great smokes!


----------



## coyote (Mar 31, 2010)

to bad yer so far away. I would give ya all the peacan ya need if ya supply me with smoked meats.


----------

